# Brand new rod



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

I bought a brand new rod and its a diawa, but my little sister hit the very tip of the rod against the wall while seeing how flexible it was. So the tip is a little bit crooked and there is a small dent and the rod is black the dented part is silver. 

Should i bend it back with pliers? or get a pro or will it be fine when i fish with it?

Im not talking about the circle on the very tip, like the taped looking part.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Any chance you can post photos? Are you saying the rod part itself is bent?! Or are you saying the rod tip (the eye and frame on the tip) is bent? If it's just a rod tip, that's super simple to fix. If the blank is damaged, that might be another story.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Any chance you can post photos? Are you saying the rod part itself is bent?! Or are you saying the rod tip (the eye and frame on the tip) is bent? If it's just a rod tip, that's super simple to fix. If the blank is damaged, that might be another story.


okay i'll get a picture up for you it will be a lil bit.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Okay the part that is kinda dented and a little crooked. Its kinda more like how a buildings base shifted and tilts a lil bit to the side.

Okay at the very tip there is the small hole, then those small metal wires connecting the hole to the rod. Then all of the wires are connected to the very tip right?
Under it is all of that taped section.
Its very hard and idk how to explain but its like somebody taped the tip of the rod with black plaster, or something. The base of that part is dented a little bit which made the other side pop out a little bit too. 

I was also looking at it again and the taped looking thing that goes around the rod has a crack coming from the dent. 
Also the protection and paint or w.e. is on the rod got kinda pushed up and unveils a silver chunk. 

I want to know how to make it straight again
and how to cover that silver chunk with black and protection or w.e. it is. 

Also if i cant make it straight can i still go fishing with it? Could i bring a foot long blue in from the pier? Will it break right there?
The sland is like a 3 degree angle or something like that. Its a small shifted to the left slant. Should i take some gauze pads and use pliers to kinda push it back straight?

or get a professional or something?


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

sry i couldnt get a pic up i dont know where my camera is but ill draw pics of it on paper and scan em.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it the tip top? I.E the top guide, or the rod itself?

Sounds like its the tip top, if it is, gently bend it back. It wont be exactly right but it should be fishable.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Firespyder7 said:


> Is it the tip top? I.E the top guide, or the rod itself?
> 
> Sounds like its the tip top, if it is, gently bend it back. It wont be exactly right but it should be fishable.


no its not the circle ring thing at the tip, and its not the small wires connecting it to the rod. 
Its at the tip of the rod but not the very tip. Its that part where it looks like it got wrapped with tape and its fatter then the rod. The base of that part is like dented in and shifted to the left. Which makes the very tip tilted to the right.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Right on, Sounds like youll need someone to cut it and put a new tip on. Shouldnt be that big of a problem.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Firespyder7 said:


> Right on, Sounds like youll need someone to cut it and put a new tip on. Shouldnt be that big of a problem.


Great...
my dad is gonna be so pissed

but ty for the info, thing is 
who do i call?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Where you located Jeffree? It costs less than 5 bucks to fix it. Maybe 10-15 at a tackle shop. If you're local to Hampton Roads, there are plenty of folks who can do it for you.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

basstardo
still i dont think u guys know what the problem is
ill draw it and scan it and put it up
ill do it right now


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Reckon the bent part is either one of the legs or the tube itself- picture would help, not sure about a scanned drawing or how ou plan to post it, guess it won't hurt to try.

At any rate the fix is likely very simple- worst case the tip gets replaced for a few bucks, and unless it's really messed up it will likely fish fine as is.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

fudge didnt work


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\jeffrey\My Documents\My Pictures\2008-07 (Jul)\scan.jpg

well here is the link of the scanned picture i drew...

the 1 means the bump pushed out and the cracks in the fiberglass material or w.e.

the 2 means dent and peeled off paint

and the 3 is the tip ring


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

that didnt work either...

but i uploaded it into the pier and surf pics at the top of the page

heres the link

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4735&cat=500


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Reckon the bent part is either one of the legs or the tube itself- picture would help, not sure about a scanned drawing or how ou plan to post it, guess it won't hurt to try.
> 
> At any rate the fix is likely very simple- worst case the tip gets replaced for a few bucks, and unless it's really messed up it will likely fish fine as is.


yea its the tube, the tube isny bent the base of it got dented makin tho whole tube pat tilt, should i just bend it back?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Judging from your drawing, all you need is a new tip and a wrap for the tip. Very easy to do, and very cheap to fix. Even if the blank has a little damage, it is still easy to fix. Don't sweat it and call a local shop. If you let us know where you're from, we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

jeffree said:


> yea its the tube, the tube isny bent the base of it got dented makin tho whole tube pat tilt, should i just bend it back?


The blank itself may be damaged a bit inside the tube, so I wouldn't try to bend it back.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Judging from your drawing, all you need is a new tip and a wrap for the tip. Very easy to do, and very cheap to fix. Even if the blank has a little damage, it is still easy to fix. Don't sweat it and call a local shop. If you let us know where you're from, we can point you in the right direction.


okay, 
I live in springfield, Virginia zip code is 22152

ty for the help


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

basstardo said:


> The blank itself may be damaged a bit inside the tube, so I wouldn't try to bend it back.


k thanks for that
i was just looking at it and kept wondering if i should bend it back or not
like 1 hr everytime i looked at it


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You might want to PM AtlantaKing. He's up that way. He may be able to fix it or suggest a shop up that way that can do it if he doesn't have time. I'm not familiar with any shops up there that build rods, so I can't really suggest a shop.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks man


----------

